# Canadian Hunting Regs Change in 06'???



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Maybe some of you can help me. I heard through the grapevine that next fall in canada you can use both white and dark decoys with an ecaller.....is the true? Has anyone else heard this. I am just checking. Because with winter here I am looking for another decoy painting project and if it is true....I will have custom Blues in the spread next year. Any help would be great.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I haven't heard anything... :-?


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

It seems this rumor goes around every year as of right now I have heard nothing of the sort but I guess it could be.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My guess.....no it won't happen....because they are concerned already about the high harvest of dark geese,especially whitefronts.So don't bet on it changing.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

You can use a e-caller with dark decoys in your spread only in the spring season for snow geese. It will probably never change from that..
http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/publication ... pp_a_e.cfm


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the input on this subject.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Spring season you can use dark geese (snow and blues) with an e-caller, in the fall only white decoys with an e-caller.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

now all you got to get fixed is that ross mistake :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The word from the Canadian Wildlife Service is that they want to reduce the harvest of Whitefronts by 20%.From what I heard Sask will reduce the limit of specks from 5 to 3.Possession limit from 10 to 6.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

The spec limit will be less for this coming year for sure 06.
It is because of the numbers of geese getting shot in the wintering grounds, so I have been told by the Feds here in Saskatoon.

Leaving the ross goose out of the spring hunt will never change unless a hunter challenges it in a court of law.. uke: :******: DUMB DUMB rule but thanks to the anti-hunters that challenged the court application that is what the judge ruled on and that is the reason the law is what it is..


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

It still looks like fun in the spring up there, ross geese or not you just keep sending the good pics BB!


----------

